# LAS PLAYAS DEL NORTE PERUANO



## Juan1912

El Bajopontino said:


> Una pregunta? pusieron un baner peruano por 28 de julio?, que alguien me diga porfa.


lo pusieron ayer


----------



## El Bajopontino

Claudia me habia dicho que lo pusieron el 29, o sea que en realidad fue el 30, ummm, pero bueno, siquiera nos dieron bola.


----------



## rafo18

que mal y tanto que se exforsaron y por las webas , pero ya q se va hacer ; a proposito ayer en panorama dio un reportaje de mancora se veia de ptmr las playas ....


----------



## *ClauDia*

hola de nuevo SIII lo pusieron el 29 juan se ha confundido!


----------



## El Bajopontino

A propo, hoy han puesto el banner de Iquitos, se ve paja.


----------



## mAcRoSs




----------



## ZhEr0

bravazas las fotos macross sobre todo la segunda , el atardecer es imponente , ya me lo imagino en vivo!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Juan1912 said:


>










el que no te conozca que te compre


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Playa Vichayto en Màncora










Punta Sal 


















PLAYA TORTUGA

















Puerto Chicama- Paijàn (Lambayeque)










ORGANOS (TABLISTAS PARA VARIAR)










BAJADA BALTA









Y POR ÙLTIMO UN DIA DE VERANO EN LA COSTA VERDE (Busquen bien por ahi anda Juan )


----------



## *ClauDia*

jajaja :eek2: q chevere punta sal!


----------



## JT 69

mAcRoSs said:


>


Esta foto me a hecho decidir visitarla.....cena frente al mar y sintiendo una fresca brisa marina...ya no ya.. Lo maximo!!!


----------



## sebvill

Vane tortugas queda en Áncash no?


----------



## Vane de Rosas

sebvill said:


> Vane tortugas queda en Áncash no?



Si!! un departamento que como sabemos tiene diversidad de clima y paisajes, sierra de los andes y costa del pacìfico. En balnearios destacan casma en donde queda el balneario de tortuga y chimbote considerado en alguna ocasiòn el puerto pesquero mas importante del mundo (se me subio el patriotismo????)

10 en geografìa !!!


----------



## sebvill

bueno gracias por la info extra jejeje..oe no sabía eso de Chimbote! bueno en realidad es de suponerse..si el Perú es, después de China, el segundo país con la mayor cantidad de toneladas de pesca y Chimbote es su principal puerto para esto, pues, solo hay que sacar conclusiones, Chimbote es uno de los principales puesrtos pesqueros del mundo! y aún así no tiene edificios jejejeje que pasa? jaja


----------



## ROSA ELENA SALAZAR

naci en la ciudad de Piura,pero me crie en Lima,Miraflores y quisiera compartir con todos uds estas fotos de Mancora..
























































playa bonita Piura.


----------



## lucho

rosa elena muy buenas fotos


----------



## ZhEr0

si , la verdad muy buenas las fotos!


----------



## El Bajopontino

No habia visto ninguna de las fotos de la última página, de veras que tenemos hermosas playas.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! QUE YA LLEGUE EL VERANO POR FAAAASSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL

GATA MOSTRAS TUS FOTOS,BIENBENIDA SEAS.....


----------



## Pisco_Perú

alibiza_1014 said:


> Bravazas las fotosl!!!. Preciosas... no son ni el Caribe, ni Acapulco, ni se q. solo las hermosas playas del norte Peruano, simples, tranquis, sin rascas ni nada, sin polucion, a gozarlas, ya tuve la experiencia, me encanto..La foto de la playa de Huarmey...... q cosa tan linda..Tamborero? se llama?,, q playita uhmmmmmmmmmm, de hecho ya la puse de pantalla en mi compu. Y dime, quien tomo esas fotos? estan!!


SE DICE EL PECADO, PERO NO EL PECADOR........


----------



## panamared

se ven bien y como dijo el otro bratzo que no es el caribe pero estan bonitas y tienen buenos hoteles , por lo menos se la pasa bien alla o no???


----------



## *ClauDia*

*up*


----------



## Mavo92

Waoooo, que vista mas hermosa,supongo que será Tumbes no?, ya me gustaria estar ahi de vacaciones tumbado en la playa todo el dia.


----------



## Dodiperu

*Las mejores playas del Perú*

Les cuento :
En los 80s. cuando estudiaba Hotelerìa en el Cenfotur,recièn estaba en sus pininos "Punta Sal" en Tumbes y medio que la idea de quedar un hotel espacioso en dicho lugar resultaba toda una aventura al estilo Jim de la Selva... Me sorprendìa que para esa època playas tan famosas como Màncora y sobretodo Cabo Blanco estuvieran medio abandonadas... lo mismo Colàn,que es el balneario de los piuranos.. estaba muy deteriorado... 
Hace pocos años me diò un gustazo enterarme que todas esas playas se han estado desarrollando y que actualmente sea "el point veraniego" de los peruanos... y de muchos turistas (tengo entendido que incluso una interesante cantidad de ecuatorianos van a veranear a algunas de las playas)... 
Dodi 
http://dodiperu.miblog.com 

pd : HERMOSAS FOTOS... QUE ORGULLO DE SABER QUE HAY PLAYAS TAN BONITAS EN EL PERÚ !!!


----------



## Liquido

mas cheveres son las playas norteñas


----------



## cibert

PLAYA DE PIMENTEL


----------



## Victor23peru

Wow que buena pic ^^


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

No conocìa pimentel se ve bien, no hay màs fotos?


----------



## El Bajopontino

Pimentel tiene mucho potencial. Hay muchos edificios feos y chiquitos, habría que aprovecharse el resto de litoral.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Muy buena la foto.


----------



## cibert

la foto anterior es del segundo malecón, el edificio rojo feito por supuesto mejoraría si se le pintase otro color que rojo ocre Y CAMBIARIA ESE COLOR MARRÓN DEL MEDIO que ya está por el tiempo casi gris, me gustan los colores ligeros.


El tercer malecón de la playa de Pimentel digo playa por que Pimentel distrito va desde dos hojas del Trébol y dos Hojas quedan en Chiclayo el limite es la via de evitamiento.

El Tercer malecón se diferencia del segundo malecón por tener casitas y vegetación bien cuidada por que son personas de mas condición social que el segundo y el primero.

*TERCER MALECÓN*










































































*SEGUNDO MALECÓN:*









































































*PRIMER MALECON:*















































































































*ANIMALES*


----------



## rafo18

Inviertan en Pimentel, quiero ver el primer skyline costero de provincias xD


----------



## AQPCITY

y tiene todas las condiciones para serlo.


----------



## Victor23peru

Bravazas las pics Pimentel no decepciona ^^


----------



## DefKoRnes

Se ve muy bien Pimentel...parece más moderno que el mismo Chiclayo y eso que faltan construir los Gemelos de Pimentel.


----------



## cibert

DefKoRnes said:


> Se ve muy bien Pimentel...parece más moderno que el mismo Chiclayo y eso que faltan construir los Gemelos de Pimentel.



Gracias hermano por tu positividad!

La verdad que podría decir que los edificios de la avenida Grau superan en cantidad a los de Pimentel con todo y universidades que hay en el camino de la carretera y estoy considerando que Pimentel distrito va desde el Trébol, es decir: dos hojas para Chiclayo y dos para Pimentel es el Límite. y eso que no estoy considerando edificios de santa victoria ni de san Eduardo ni de san Juan, pero si vemos por proporción de habitantes si supera Pimentel a Chiclayo ojo no solo cuento de la playa sino todo Pimentel con universidades incluidas contra la avenida Grau, lo que si que pimentel estan mas pegados cosa que no sucede en Chiclayo que estan dispersos, la mayoría de esos "depas" de Pimentel no están habitados son gente de santa victoria , los parques, san Juan, que se yo san eduardo etc hasta comerciantes de moshoqueque que tienen buena solvencia económica como para vivir en tiempos en dos o tres casas contando con el comercial que tienen el de la playa solo es temporal solo la usan para veranear, aunque ya hay familias que se han trasladado definitivo a la playa de Pimentel. 

Eso si Pimentel tiene mas futuro que el distrito de Chiclayo como también el nuevo distrito de quiñones que don Arturo Castillo piensa hacer hasta el limite de la san Agustín si es que sale elegido pero no creo que se haga por que Pimentel va a recaudar menos, pero si contamos desde el trébol con las universidades Pimentel va a ser el distrito Luz el mejor de esta zona de Lambayeque, aunque por ahí Yehude Simons dijo que Eten será superior a Pimentel bueno zona de playa tiene futuro , reque esta con sus urbanizaciones ecológicas según Jorge Inchaustegui Samamé, aunque no se si el siguiente alcalde lo cambie o al manos siga con el proyecto de ese señor


----------



## cibert

rafo18 said:


> Inviertan en Pimentel, quiero ver el primer skyline costero de provincias xD





AQPCITY said:


> y tiene todas las condiciones para serlo.





Victor23peru said:


> Bravazas las pics Pimentel no decepciona ^^


Hermanos, Gracias también a todos!


----------



## Limanidad

Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Editado.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

cibert said:


> la foto anterior es del segundo malecón, el edificio rojo feito por supuesto mejoraría si se le pintase otro color que rojo ocre Y CAMBIARIA ESE COLOR MARRÓN DEL MEDIO que ya está por el tiempo casi gris, me gustan los colores ligeros.
> 
> 
> El tercer malecón de la playa de Pimentel digo playa por que Pimentel distrito va desde dos hojas del Trébol y dos Hojas quedan en Chiclayo el limite es la via de evitamiento.
> 
> El Tercer malecón se diferencia del segundo malecón por tener casitas y vegetación bien cuidada por que son personas de mas condición social que el segundo y el primero.
> 
> *TERCER MALECÓN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SEGUNDO MALECÓN:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PRIMER MALECON:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANIMALES*



Que bien se ve Pimentel con los gemelos se verá mucho mejor, más imponente.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me han hecho recordar de los gemelos, qué fue de ellos??? Coincido en que hará lucir más interesante el malecón.


----------



## dark0dc0

…


----------



## Lightton

_Se ve muy bonita esa playa de Ancash, me gusta porque esta asi Salvaje con mayuscula._


----------



## franci.sc.o

esas playas ya estan para acoger mas turistas y con eso mejorar sus servicios de hoteleria y turismo. en el norte peruano se podria intentar incursionar con opciones como las que se ven en costa rica donde los hoteles son construidos muy cerca del mar y con pocas plantas pensando en una extension amplia donde el visitante no se encuentre atrapado en un edificio sino en una especie de club campestre pero en con salida al mar y al boulevard o carretera que conecta con los demas destinos.

existen categorias de hoteles, cuales son las que estan presentes en mancora, punta sal, lobitos y toda esa zona?


----------



## paoloscraper

dark0dc0 said:


> Playa Tamborero (Anchash)


Que hermoso mar el de esta playa, por algunos lugares las aguas son bien claras para ser Perú.

Exactamente en qué parte de Ancash queda o como se llega?


----------



## alej_or

asi verías el mar desde el tercer malecon de Pimentel










esta foto tiene mejor panorámica, al sur el muelle


----------



## Cercope

Fotos alucinantes.


----------



## angelex69

*POEMAPE*

Es una playa de origen mochica donde aun se pesca con caballitos de totora, la pesca es abundante y se puede efectuar también desde las peñas existentes en la misma. 

Es la delicia de los tablistas por que en sus aguas se puede practicar surfing. Ahí acuden tablistas de todas partes del mundo. 

Es una playa recontra tranqui, sin basura y puedes pasar un buen finde olvidandote del stress y todo lo demas.

Ubicacion:

Costa norte del Perú, Dpto. de La Libertad. A la altura del Km. 656 de la carretera Panamericana Norte. Cerca a San Pedro de LLoc.

AQUI UNAS IMAGENES:


----------



## angelex69

*CHERREPE*


----------



## antonio32133

El Bajopontino said:


> Me han hecho recordar de los gemelos, qué fue de ellos??? Coincido en que hará lucir más interesante el malecón.


Ya empezo la construccion, ya esta hecha las bases y sigue avanzando :cheers:


----------



## alej_or

más de chérrepe...

http://www.wilmercarbajal.com/cherrepe/escaparate/Album.swf


----------



## Sam Conor

Algunos de uds conocen Punta Mero en tumbes? que tal es...


----------



## karinitaaa

que hermosas fotos! lindas las playas del Perú


----------



## vial12

Woowww las playas *si se ven biennn ¡¡¡¡*

:cheers:


----------



## angelex69

*LAS DELICIAS BEACH

By: Angelex!



















































































































*


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Mi playa favorita, Las Delicias, si seguías caminando encontrabas unas casas más chéveres.

Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Libidito

Que frio!!! no habia sol 

pero chevere la playa, he ido.


----------



## RapperSchool

veo q pimentel tiene el mejor malecon de las playas del norte peruano .. 

q gusto por mi pimentel q dia a dia sigue creciendo ..


----------

